# Average cost of piers in a pier and beam construction



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

DNSwks said:


> We have a 3500 sq foot home in Dallas Texas with a very stable pier and beam construction. Our insurance company has tripled our cost of coverage and is including all costs of rebuilding the home as the basis for the increase. However, the insurance policy does not insure the foundation. I want to subtract the cost of the foundation from the total rebuilding costs but do not know how to isolate the pier and beam costs. Can anyone help me.


Impossible to answer. You need to talk to masons in your area.


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

Just way too many unknowns for anyone here to help you. If you can estimate the costs of the materials, double it and that will be your replacement cost.


----------



## bill01 (Apr 12, 2012)

Been looking at pier cost myself in the dallas area. There are 2 types drilled concrete and helical. The concrete are more expensive but you need less of them. Still to give you actual costs they have to come and test each location since they say they cannot predict the depth. Numbers I have seen are from 600-1000 per pier depending on how many and the depth. 

For your concern how would you ever destroy a pier in texas not like you can get a earthquake. If the piers were properly build it should be impossible for the soil to destroy them. Now the foundation above it is another story. If you are using wood then your costs should already be allowed for. If you are using what is called suspended concrete slab it is not cheap...but then again the reason to use a suspended slab on piers is how would you ever destroy it. A tornado can't and the expansive clay soil doesn't touch so it can't bust it up.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Not possible to price on the internet (not even a ballpark). Its like asking us to guess your height, weight, eye color, and favorite icecream flavor.

Link: http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/how-much-will-cost-asking-price-estimates-here-127914/


----------

